# Help! injured bird



## Phelan_froggy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi all,
I need some help in what to do next. My dogs apparently got ahold of a pigeon in my backyard. Hubby went outside to find feathers all over our back patio. I went in the yard and found the poor soul. He/she is alert. Many feathers pulled from its back (bare skin which looks raw possibly with blood). I have heated a corn heating pack in the microwave and placed under an old small pet cage, which is what I put the victim of my naughty dogs in. I also liquified some pure shea butter and gently put on the bare skin to ease any possible drying. Shea butter has natural healing properties, and I figured it wouldn't hurt the poor pigeon. I took a pic, not a very good one since it was taken with my daughters cheapy digital. I don't know how to post. It seems to try to walk but struggles. One wing doesn't sit properly when it is resting. I did a brief check. I don't feel anything broken but I am totally un-prepared for anything like this. I tried to find a possible rehab online but am not having much luck. Birdie seemed to like the heat. I just checked and he/she seems pretty alert, eyes open, moving head just fine, not afraid of me approaching the cage. I feel so bad, naughty dogs! Any suggestions would be helpful.

update: just checked...my patient seems to have had a bowel movement of a light green. Looks like it was liquid in form. Also seems much more alert since I placed heat pack about 45 minutes ago.

update: well, patient has turned around and made his/her way to the other end of the cage where the water is. Do not know if it has had anything to drink. Also wings look more normal now tucked neatly to each side. I think the shock of the attack has worn off. It seems to be resting. I can't tell if its breathing is normal or a little bit labored. I've never had a pigeon this close before. I live near Tucson, in case someone knows a rehab around here. I've had this lil guy now for about 4 hours.

Update: Thank you for the responses! I do have a couple more questions. When pigeons drink do they bury their entire beak into the water? I think it was taking a drink but it kinda scared me as to the nature of how it was drinking. Also, how can I tell if it is a male or female? I don't have any antibiotics to give, but I do have neosporin. Can I use that until I can find him/her proper care? I thought about using that before the shea butter, but I didn't know if it would harm further. So my reasoning for shea butter first. Thank you again.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Phelan,

Thanks for assisting this pigeon. You've done well for the night. The pigeon probably needs to go through a course
of antibiotic in case of infection from the dog inflicted wounds.

I rescue and rehab birds in Southern California and have had a brutal day myself and must get to bed in order to get up and feed all the hungry little ones at the crack of dawn.

There will be more members on to offer advice, but it looks like you've done well for your pigeon for now.

There is a large parrot sanctuary not too far from you that sometimes takes pigeons. Oasis Sanctuary.

I'm sorry not to be of more help, but I'm comfortable that you've done well for this pigeon for the night.

Others will be on to offer advice/assistance.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome and thank you for taking care of the pigeon. Sometimes dogs don't have the best ideas.  As Terry says, you've done good for the night and he should rest comfortably with that heat source. Tomorrow you can offer him some bird seed, or dog food soaked in water until soft and cooled. He may not know what the birdseed is, since he is a feral pigeon. Once he finds the water he should be able to drink on his own. If you notice tomorrow he is not drinking at all, you can gently dip his beak or toes into the water so he notices it. We'll let him rest for the night and then tomorrow figure out what to do about the wing and any rescues nearby you. You can put an antibiotic cream on his wounds after the shea butter wears off if you like.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> When pigeons drink do they bury their entire beak into the water?


Yes, they do.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk.  

I'm sorry to hear about the pigeon but very happy to hear he seems to be doing well, considering what he's been through.

A healthy pigeon doesn't get himself in a position to be caught by a predator, whether it be a human or animal. I suspect there's any underlying problem going on.
I wouldn't be too hard on your dogs. It very well may be they actually saved his life. 

What is your general location? The reason I ask is there might be a member or rehabber in your area that could help assist you.

You're doing a great job.  
Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## Phelan_froggy (Apr 16, 2008)

*Through the first night*

Our pigeon patient is pretty alert this morning. Drinking just fine. Hubby said he heard it moving around in the cage this morning. Had another bowel movement, must wash the diapers I used to line the cage. Looks like green outline with dark middle. I mashed up dog food & rat food (use to have ratties, hence the cage), soaked in water, but when I put it on a plastic butter knife he/she recoiled. Kinda like my daughter when giving new food. Do I need to put the food in the cage on a flat surface?

I realize we're not out of the woods yet. Can I put neosporin on it's back? or do I need to go out to get something else. Unfortunately, there isn't a vet close to my home.


----------



## Phelan_froggy (Apr 16, 2008)

I live in a small community about 25 minutes south of Tucson Az. I hope I can find someone who can give him/her the care needed. It seems to be doing better, typical pigeon head bob, pooping something the looks just like an air gift dropped just after I wash my car.  I'm just concerned about a turn for the worse if antibiotics are needed. I suppose it is possible there was something already amiss, but this is the second pigeon my dogs have mauled. It had also just turned dark outside when the catch occured. I read somewhere pigeons don't see well in the dark. Or maybe my dogs have honed in on their hunting skills by practicing on lizzards. I notice my husky/shepherd breed stalking at times. Or...we do have cats who roam about..walking the backyard walls.. who knows.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Could you tell us where you are located, as we might have a rehabber in your area?

Have you tried to contact the Oasis sanctuary for parrots that Terry mentioned? They might take pigeons.

Wild bird seed would be okay for him to eat. Neosporin cream is okay for now.

Thank you.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Could you tell us where you are located, as we might have a rehabber in your area?
> 
> Have you tried to contact the Oasis sanctuary for parrots that Terry mentioned? They might take pigeons.
> 
> ...


Here's where she is. 



Phelan_froggy said:


> I live in a small community about 25 minutes south of Tucson Az.


----------



## Phelan_froggy (Apr 16, 2008)

*emailed & left voice msg for Oasis Sancuary*

So I've sent an email to the appropriate person at Oasis. I also left a voice mail phone message. I hope someone responds quickly. Benson, which is where they seem to be located is quite a drive for me so I need some time to get birdie there if they will take him. He seems to be resting. I just wish I knew the extent of his injuries. He's in a cage double his/her length and double his size in width. Ok for now, but might not be as he gets better. I do have a large rat cage with 2 levels I could modify if needed but would rather not do so if a rehab place can be found. I am concerned that if he gets well enough to stand he may attempt to take flight and succeed when I have the cage (he is currently in) top removed. Now ability to fly would be a good thing, but a loose pigeon in my home might not be (dogs). What do I do about antibiotics if Oasis will not take him? I really don't have the money to take him to a vet (normally not an issue for our animal loving home but a very tough month for us financially) and my experience in finding vets in this area for unusual animal care has not been positive in the past.
I really do appreciate everyone's suggestions.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Others with greater experience will assist shortly I am sure, but I found an avian antibiotic at the local feed store that would be better then nothing and cheaper than a vet visit. You might also visit the "resources" section on this web site about natual remedies that might strengthen this bird and even some human meds that can be adjusted for bird use. Did you notice whether there were any deep cuts or was it mostly abrasions and feather loss? Maybe he was bruised, scared and lost some feathers but no penetration by dog teeth?? 
Sometimes birds who need rest or have wing injuries are more comfortable sitting in a nest shaped bowl (like a cereal bowl?) with a cloth in it. Helps keep the wings and feet in a natural position. Wouldn't worry about the cage size yet. It's a bit small but may discourage this guy from trying to use his wings while they are healing.

Good work so far!!!


----------



## first flight (Apr 15, 2008)

*nicely done*

first the thing you did was right now about the beak how far did it put it in until the little white thing on its beak or less? no boys are usually bigger and do a cooo cooo ing sound ( the girls do it sometimes but now as much) when my birds get ill first i keep it inside and with a heat lamp and give it seed and water. if the bird dosen't seem to get better i would try to take it to a vet.


----------



## Phelan_froggy (Apr 16, 2008)

*Hooray!*

Thank you all for your help. First Flight...she (I think it is female due to size and your thoughts) put her entire beak up to the white in the water, which is why it alarmed me. That was the only time she did that though. Other drinks seemed more natural. It resembled what a bird does when taking a bird bath, but the dish wasn't big enough. Also, no cooing. 

And for the hooray! She is now in the trusted hands of a true re-habber. The Humane Society suggested I contact Forever Wild, who instructed me to take her to Valley Animal Hospital in Tucson, which also happens to be my dogs vet. It is apparently a pick up spot for Forever Wild. Birdie was extremely calm during the car ride, even preening sp? herself. She was very alert. I'm hopeful the wounds are only superficial, she makes a quick recovery and finally released back out where she belongs.

Hubby thinks I'm a lil nuts, that I went over above and beyond. My only response was "How could I not, it is after all one of God's creatures".

I thank those who offered their advise. And I am thankful I found this site. My neighbor suggested last night I find a box and put it in the garage or outside. She thought it would provide some protection to die in peace. Somehow that didn't sit quite right, although I'm sure her intentions were good. The advise from this site may have given that little bird another shot at living. I now have a different perspective regarding pigeons. I am grateful. Thank you.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you so much for going above and beyond to save this little pigeon's life. You are a wonderful person.
I am sure pijie will be fine thanks to you.

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Appareciate the update on your little patient.  
Will think good thoughts that all goes well for him/her.

Many thanks to you, for everything you did to help this little one.  

Cindy


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Great job!
While it can be scary to see a pigeon missing it's whole tail and with a bloody rump, that's far from a reason to 'leave it die in peace'. Pigeons can ditch their tail feathers on purpose as a defense. It doesn't look pretty but they will completely regrow. It's possible the dog only got a mouth of feathers, just like that coyote with my little chicken last year. These birds are like ninjas, using distraction and technique!


----------

